# Moving from Tijuana to CA



## Lola701 (Mar 16, 2019)

Does anyone know of a moving company or movers that speak English and are able to cross into the United States? i moved to Tijuana last July with my husband. He is Mexican and I am not. I do not know the language or anyone here for that matter. Thank you.


----------

